# ID/Value Help...Really nic Schwinn 20" Boys Cantilever Spitfire?



## Crazy8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure if this is a spitfire or not.  Nice bike that I'm considering, but need identification and value help with it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 18, 2014)

So I'm guessing there is little interest in these bikes?  Or is this a bike that no caber knows anything about?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2014)

*Looks like a baby hornet*

These clean examples can sometimes bring big money.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 18, 2014)

*It all depends.*

For example. Some collectors never ride their bikes. Those may buy 20" or if they have children. I myself would never buy one but only because I ride all my bikes and I'm 5'11" . Even 24" bikes are sometimes hard to sell. All in all they should be and are highly valued by some.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 18, 2014)

the prices on the 20" ballooner bikes are crazy stupid right now.especially to the kid bike collectors.hope the seller doesn't read up too much about them,the price will go up.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2014)

His price was pretty stupid, especially for an Estate Sale, which is why I usually stay away from them.  For what he was asking, you could buy a lightly rusted old Phantom.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*YEs but*



Crazy8 said:


> His price was pretty stupid, especially for an Estate Sale, which is why I usually stay away from them.  For what he was asking, you could buy a lightly rusted old Phantom.




a lightly rusted phantom is very common a 20" canti with a real tank and og paint(just assuming) is quite rare I would way rather have that.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 19, 2014)

What was the asking price? You might be surprised what these little guys command in the marketplace. If that bike popped up locally I would be jumping all over it. Assuming original paint I would drop $500 in a heartbeat. I always have mixed results at estate sales, but that's the nature of life. It's the variable-ratio pay-out that makes estate sales so much fun and keeps the crowds small. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> What was the asking price? You might be surprised what these little guys command in the marketplace. If that bike popped up locally I would be jumping all over it. Assuming original paint I would drop $500 in a heartbeat. I always have mixed results at estate sales, but that's the nature of life. It's the variable-ratio pay-out that makes estate sales so much fun and keeps the crowds small.
> Cheers, Geoff




I tried to make a deal with them before the sale and he said he would do it for $650.  I know some estate sales do full price first day, 25% off second day, 50% off third day.  Was hoping it would be available at 50% off, so I emailed them this morning.  They said it was sold.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently sold a tank for a 20" bike for 950.00.  So I do not think that was a bad price for the bike.  Plus it looked all original and not pieced together.  Someone got a pretty good deal in my opinion.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 20, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> the prices on the 20" ballooner bikes are crazy stupid right now.especially to the kid bike collectors.hope the seller doesn't read up too much about them,the price will go up.




Yep, he's right.  Crazy stupid.  Not a bad deal.


----------

